# Hornady FPB ML Bullets



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone on here tried the Hornady FPB bullet in their muzzle loader? I have been shooting Thors but it looks like they are having supply problems getting their bullets from Barnes and I thought that I would look into another one.

I have a upcoming ML elk hunt in Colorado this fall and since you can't shoot sabot-ed bullets I thought that I would check this one out. I have tried Powerbelts but I don't like their performance on game the size of a elk. From reading the reviews on the FPB bullet most complaints come from the sizing where you need more force to get them into the barrel than they claim. I know that with the Thors I shoot a .501 bullet and it appears that the FPB is sized from .505-.507 so that could be a concern on a follow up shot if one is needed.

http://www.hornady.com/store/50-Cal-300-gr-FPB/


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hornady in general is having supply problems. Not quite sure what the issue is and I don't subscribe to the theory of panic buying projectiles either. I contacted them about some of their 7.62x39 projectiles and was told that "maybe" in a couple of months they "might" start making them again. So he confirmed they had stopped production of an item they sell a heck of a lot of and might start making them again in a few months. Nothing but market manipulation in my book. I'm looking for other decent alternatives now for my 7.62x39 and once I find a projectile I like then I won't be using any more Hornady's in that caliber. I refuse to pay my money to extortionists.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

These are actually a muzzle loader bullet and are in stock and numerous suppliers. It is Thor bullets that is having a problem supplying their bullets that are manufactured by Barnes where my problem is right now other than looking at another bullet.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've never tried them because of the reviews I've read. Most people complain about nearly breaking the ramrod while trying to load the bullet. I've seen them in stores and have wanted to try them, but others work well for me.

I read on another forum of a guy who used 50 cal pistol bullets as a full bore conical. He used Barnes and Speer deep curls if I remember right. You may need to knurl the bullets a little on a checkered file to help them get a little tighter fit, but he seemed to get pretty promising results.

Here's The post:

http://www.rokslide.com/forums/showthread.php?8418-Project-Rifle-New-Sabotless-Bullets


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Woah, are they plated or jacketed? Full bore size... that's going to be fun to try and ram down a barrel.

Maybe Hornady is going to make a push to get Ferguson Rifles legalized? I always thought it was odd a black powder rifle built in the late 1700's would be illegal today in our black powder seasons.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I might have to get in touch with a friend that shoots a .500 S$W and see if he can spare a few of his unloaded bullets. My only concern would be that they are sized .500 and may be a little loose in my ML and not seal off the gases completely since they are a solid base bullet.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's a few more posts from the same...

http://www.rokslide.com/forums/showthread.php?8811-Chapter-3-Sabotless-Shooting

http://www.rokslide.com/forums/showthread.php?9515-Chpt-4-Sabotless-Shooting-Ulite-in-the-Rock-Pit

http://www.rokslide.com/forums/show...-Sabotless-Shooting-Addition-Recovery-Mission

Looks like he was using shot cards or wool wads to help seal the bore. Anyways, just thought I'd pass on a fun idea. It's be interesting to see how they'd shoot.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Woah, are they plated or jacketed? Full bore size... that's going to be fun to try and ram down a barrel.
> 
> Maybe Hornady is going to make a push to get Ferguson Rifles legalized? I always thought it was odd a black powder rifle built in the late 1700's would be illegal today in our black powder seasons.
> 
> -DallanC


Dallan,

Will you please explain?
I don't know much about muzzys so I am confused why this rifle would be illegal to hunt with?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Dallan,
> 
> Will you please explain?
> I don't know much about muzzys so I am confused why this rifle would be illegal to hunt with?


You actually load the Ferguson Rifle from the breach instead of the muzzle even tho it was actually manufactured in the late 1700's. It was quite a unique design and ahead of it's counterparts.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It looks like I started to look at new bullets too soon, my order from Thor Bullets showed up today. :grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> You actually load the Ferguson Rifle from the breach instead of the muzzle even tho it was actually manufactured in the late 1700's. It was quite a unique design and ahead of it's counterparts.


Yup. History is fun stuff with firearms.

Inline Muzzleloaders were invented in Germany in 1734... the traditional "Hawkin" people use today is a 1830's model yet people cry about inlines being a new unfair thing, lol.

In the mid 1750's a prince in europe had a rifle build that used self contained steel cartridge loads. That predates our old front stuffer hawkins by around 80 years.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That's interesting to hear that this model would be considered inappropriate for the muzzy hunts. Sounds pretty uninformed if you ask me.


----------

